# Next Best thing to making and shooting slingshots!



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tough choice to make for me!! go fishing or trash cans with my favorite slingshot??

Enjoy and thanks for watching!






Fwv2


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

video not loading correctly


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

bigron said:


> video not loading correctly


Thanks Ron, trying to fix

Fwv2


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

bigron said:


> video not loading correctly


think I got it?

Fwv2


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool! I love bass fishing also.


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

Really cool, those GoPro cams are great for everything eh?


----------

